# canada or new zealand



## neonesh (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I have a PR for both Canada and New Zealand and would appreciate if someone who has lived in both countries provide some advice.

I have to choose between Toronto (Maple/Brampton) or Auckland. I from Fiji (an island in the pacific) and have a BSc degree, CCNA, etc with 4 years experience as a network engineer. What are my chances for having a satisfactory life?


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

neonesh said:


> Hi, I have a PR for both Canada and New Zealand and would appreciate if someone who has lived in both countries provide some advice.
> 
> I have to choose between Toronto (Maple/Brampton) or Auckland. I from Fiji (an island in the pacific) and have a BSc degree, CCNA, etc with 4 years experience as a network engineer. What are my chances for having a satisfactory life?


Attention moderator, this is a duplicate thread, just a different title, its the same as the "is NZ better" thread


----------

